# Justifying a greens mower



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I need some help. My wife suddenly started asking questions on why I need a greens mower. What is wrong with the mclane I have.

What arguments have y'all used to justify why y'all needed the greens mower?

I guess she just does not understand given the cost associated with one. This just came up and I want to have all my ducks in a row


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont think you could justify it. If you want it and have the disposable income (401K, 529, Roth all funded), then get it. Tell her she should do the same and get some Jimmy Choo heels.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> ...and get some Jimmy Choo heels.


I had to google this. :shock:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Is there anything wrong or expect any maintenance needs for the mclane in the future?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There are items not worth knowing about. The price of shoes and night creams.

https://www.amazon.com/JIMMY-CHOO-Womens-Suede-Pumps/dp/B07BVFDWFW


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Next level total Lawn Domination

Or

... and these are a stretch


A Greens mower has a harder bed knife and reel which keeps a sharp edge longer

A Greens mower gives a more precise and even cut

A Greens mower will leave better stripes

When all that fails, you can always say something like, "at least I do not want to spend the money on "hookers and coke". Use discretion before using the "when all else fails" reason, and that should only be used in an absolute emergency. Be sure she is in a good mood, and be ready to dodge any thrown objects.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Topcat

I was planning on using all those including hookers and blow. We will see how it goes.

@g-man

We are good on all those. Lucky me my wife does not have any expensive habits. I think I have more. I always have to tell her to spend money on herself.

@ABC123

McLane is in good condition. Only complaints I have is I king of jumped the gun on it before I knew much. Got a great deal but it does not have a grass catcher and it is the 17" model with only 2 rear wheels. All the weight transfers through the 2 wheels leaving tracks in my yard over time that I will have to fill with sand.

In the end I am just looking for other points y'all may have used to get your significant other more on board.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Ral1121 post said:


> Only complaints I have is I king of jumped the gun on it before I knew much...


I did the same thing. Before I knew much about the difference in cut quality I bought a trucut. When I bought my Swardman I just bought it and when it came I explained the reasons why after it was already here. My wife just shook here head and the topic changed to something else.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Topcat 
I don't know if I can pull that. I think if I just showed up with a new mower, I would probably be asking one of y'all if I could move in with y'all and I am looking at option at least half the price of a swardman.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

I was in the same boat as you. The wife unit would ask why and you want to spend how much? I was considering a Swardman.

Luckily I discovered a used Toro 1600 not that far away and it was way less money.

She still doesn't get it but in the end she knows I really don't have any other expensive hobbies and I am not out running around plus our lawn is going to look even better than it does now.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

TigerinFL said:


> I was in the same boat as you. The wife unit would ask why and you want to spend how much? I was considering a Swardman.
> 
> Luckily I discovered a used Toro 1600 not that far away and it was way less money.
> 
> She still doesn't get it but in the end she knows I really don't have any other expensive hobbies and I am not out running around plus our lawn is going to look even better than it does now.


The thing about where I am located, San Antonio, I never really see greens mowers pop up. I see plenty of McLanes or trucut mowers usually over priced. This just means what ever I find, I will have to pay for shipping as well which increases my cost a bit too.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

I paid $190 to be shipped to my door.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

TigerinFL said:


> I paid $190 to be shipped to my door.


Did yours come from instate to begin with? Most everything I have found is either coming from up North or from Florida. That is quite aways from Texas.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree with @g-man, that the finances should be shored up prior to purchases like a greens mower. You said they are, so cool! Secondly, check out ProTurf. They have a location in SA and they are the regional Toro dealer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2018)

Topcat said:


> Ral1121 post said:
> 
> 
> > Only complaints I have is I king of jumped the gun on it before I knew much...
> ...


Hahha the look yes I get it often 😁


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> TigerinFL said:
> 
> 
> > I paid $190 to be shipped to my door.
> ...


yes sir it did but I also had to pay FL taxes. I am betting you won't.


----------

